# Brandungsangeln in der Dominikanischen Republik



## Pescador (1. Februar 2006)

Hallo,
bin absolut neu hier und ich glaube hier hat sich mir ein tolles Forum aufgetan.
Tolle Beiträge, informativ und meistens glaubwürdig.
Nun zu meiner Frage an die weiter gereisten Kollegen:
Ich fliege im März in die Dominikanische Republik. 
Genauer gesagt nach Las Terrenas/Samana. 
Kann mir bitte einer von Euch mitteilen, was da so an Naturködern fängig ist? 
Ich hab keine Ahnung, mit was da erfolgreich zu fischen und vor allem was da zu fangen ist.
Vor zwei Jahren war ich schon mal da und hab meine Spinnrute, nach der Besichtigung des Strandes, nicht mal ausgepackt.
Dieses Jahr habe ich mir eine Brandungsrute zugelegt und möchte nun, hoffentlich, aus dem Vollen schöpfen.
|kopfkrat
Schnur 0,40mm, 16,5Kg
Schlagschnur/Vorfach 0,60 ca. 20 Kg
Evtl. Köder: Krabben/Gambas, Tintenfisch?
Geht das?
Für Informationen bin ich sehr dankbar.
Besonders haben mich "Rumpelrudis" Beiträge zur Weitwurftechnik beeindrukt.
Klar gegliedert, toll beschrieben.
Das muß man erst mal nachmachen.(Ohne zu schleimen).
Ich hatte bis Dato noch keine Brandungsrute in der Hand und war von den Dimensionen einer 4,20m Brandungsrute durchaus beeindruckt. Und dann noch die 350m Rolle/40er Schnur.
Echt gigantisch.
Hoffentlich bleibt der Zeigefinger heil.
Am Ende noch an vielen Dank für die guten Tips.
Euer Pescador.


----------



## Dani_CH (1. Februar 2006)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in der Dominikanischen Republik*

Grüss Dich Pescador,

Erstmal- willkommen an Board.

Also- ich war zwar auf der anderen Seite- aber- ein Versuch auf Barracuda, und auch vereinzelt Tarpon in den "Flats" lohnt sich alleweil.

Vorsicht: Gerät der 50 LBs-Klasse (Rute 50 LBs, Schnur min. 0,55 Monofile, Stahlvorfach mit min. 30 kg Tragkraft.) ist angesagt- es ist mit Bissen von Permits- oder Thunen immer zu rechnen.

Mit normalem Brandungsgeschirr- wird das ins Auge gehen.

Gruss aus der Schweiz

Dani

Ich hoffe, Dir trotzdem etwas geholfen zu haben.


----------



## Pescador (1. Februar 2006)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in der Dominikanischen Republik*



			
				Dani_CH schrieb:
			
		

> Grüss Dich Pescador,
> 
> Erstmal- willkommen an Board.
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Quote,
erschrick mich nicht so.
Du weist schon wie groß ein Thunfisch so werden kann?
Ich denk da eher an einen mittelprächtigen Barsch so um die 5 Pfund.
Außerdem bin ich Brandungsangleranfänger und muß ja nicht die Großen gleich zu Anfang fangen.
Wenn wirklich nichts geht, übe ich halt die Weitwurftechnik.
Sollte dann so ein 100 Gramm-Blei in Lissabon einschlagen, verpetz mich bitte nicht.
Aber Du hast recht, auf der anderen Seite, in der Bucht von Samana gibt es wirklich große "Fische". Die nennen sich Buckelwale. Ausser den Japanern (zu "Forschungszwecken"), fischt die aber keiner.
Kleiner Tipp: Mit Kim Bedall rausfahren und die wirklich gigantischen Tiere mal anschauen.
Ist wenigsten der Köder OK, oder gib es noch was besseres?
|wavey:Gruß
Pescador


----------



## Ansgar (2. Februar 2006)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in der Dominikanischen Republik*

Moin,

kenne mich in der DomRep ueberhaupt nicht aus, daher bitte meinen Beitrag in diesem Zusammenhang lesen.

Bezgl der Koeder solltest Du eigentlich mit Tintenfisch, Sardinen, Karbben oder Garnelen auf der sicheren Seite sein. Evtl gibt es da auch Beachworms, die waeren vermutlich fuer Dein Standard Brandungsgeraet am besten geeignet. Denn ganze Sardinen schmeissen sich an ner normalen Brandungsrute extrem schlecht... 
Wuermer und Tintenfischstreifen halten am besten am Haken, einige Fische fressen aber (fast) nur Krabben - kommt halt auf das Artenspektrum an und was Du fangen willst...

Bezueglich der Fische denke ich nicht, dass Du in unmittelbarer Strandnaehe an einen riesigen Thunfisch geraetst - haengt aber davon ab wo Du fischst (off the rocks waere das evtl moeglich aber off the beach wuerde mich das sehr ueberraschen...)
Allerdings koennten grosse Rochen fuer Dich ein Problem werden - und die haeltst Du mit ner normalen Brandungsrute/Rolle nicht wirklich auf... 
Und die nehmen selbst Tintenfischstreifen oder Sardinenstuecke.

Also, ich denke insgesamt wird das schon gut werden. Und Du willst ja auch erstmal reinschnuppern... Finde mal raus, was es da fuer Fische gibt und was Du genau beangeln willst, evtl. kann Dir hier dann noch etwas besser geholfen werden... 

All the best & viel Spass
Ansgar


----------

